# ask Dish and dbstalk: DPP 44



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Is anyone here using a dpp 44 with their 921. I am a retailer who has a customer attempting to do this and he is getting 2 error messages. first error 623 the error 613. the 921 is on port one of the switch and a 508 is on port 2 of the 44 and works fine. the power inverter is on port one between the switch and the separator. The 921 is running L186. Anyone out there who can help please I'd greatly appriciate it.


----------



## Moorebid (Jun 7, 2004)

Probably a dumb question, but are they using the DishPro+ splitter to feed the 921's two inputs? 'Cause otherwise they'd need to be using 2 ports on the switch.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't have a DPP44, so I can't offer any real suggestions other than trying to run the line that splits to the 921's inputs from one of the ports that doesn't have the power inserter attached. I have no idea if that'll do anything, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

we are using a dp separator


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

ayalbaram, please post your findings here - I'm sure I'm not the only one interested to know if this configuration will work with the 921.

thanks,
-keith


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I got it working fine.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=22958


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Mine just arrived today and I am going to install it tonight on my 2 921s with 2 separators.


----------



## keitheva (Aug 23, 2002)

sampatterson said:


> Mine just arrived today and I am going to install it tonight on my 2 921s with 2 separators.


Sam, is the power inserter included, or do you have to buy that separately?

Thanks,
-Keith


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

It is included according to dishstore.net. I am still at work so haven't opened it yet.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

I was able to get a DPP44 from a local retailer. He had just one unit and I got it for $179. The power inverter was included. The retailer did not have any separators, so I have ordered two from Dishstore.net. They will ship today. I plan to use the separators for my 921 and my 721.


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

Did you get this to work? It would not work with my 921 in this configuration...according to the CSR, the separators aren't supported by the 921 yet.



leemathre said:


> I was able to get a DPP44 from a local retailer. He had just one unit and I got it for $179. The power inverter was included. The retailer did not have any separators, so I have ordered two from Dishstore.net. They will ship today. I plan to use the separators for my 921 and my 721.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

jsa_usenet said:


> Did you get this to work? It would not work with my 921 in this configuration...according to the CSR, the separators aren't supported by the 921 yet.


The last release of software 1.86 included support of the separator, several have reported succes with using the 921 and the DPP44 w/separator.


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

Note: To date, I can only get this to work on ports 2, 3 or 4 of the DPP44 switch, not port 1 with the power inserter.



Mike123abc said:


> The last release of software 1.86 included support of the separator, several have reported succes with using the 921 and the DPP44 w/separator.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I am using it on port 1, and 2 with my 921s. Sounds like something might be defective. I used all new cables RG-6 1 ft cables from Rat Shack (from wall to power inserter, inserter to separator, and separator to inputs)


----------



## jsa_usenet (Oct 7, 2003)

I used a short run from the switch to the power inserter, power inserter to the separator was RG6 quad shield, about 25 ft., from the separator to the receiver was two rat shack 1ft. cables.



sampatterson said:


> I am using it on port 1, and 2 with my 921s. Sounds like something might be defective. I used all new cables RG-6 1 ft cables from Rat Shack (from wall to power inserter, inserter to separator, and separator to inputs)


----------

